# Safety lesson by the shop dog.



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

When this happens…..










Remember our lessons from school in the fifties.










Hide under something!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

where in the world are there clouds like that rand…...they dont look to good..you might want to get under there with the dog…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'll get under the bed now

if that is coming my way

smart dog

so where are you hiding


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave, I have abetter place to hide than under the bench. I go crying to Momma.

Grizz, We get these quiet often. Even get a few small tornadoes on occasion. But nothing like we experienced in Arkansas when I was growing up. Maddie says, "If this worries you, try Oklahoma in Tornado Alley by the Red River.

Be careful, be safe, and enjoy the chuckle.

And Dave, get back under the house where you are at your best. lol I know you have more bracing and sheeting to go.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you sure he's not just looking for that pencil you dropped last week and still can't find?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i get the feeling 
i'm getting the bums rush here

and such an honor
coming from a pro bum


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I had to be quite scared to hide under a router!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Your dog is a lot smarter that the one I deal with. She only has two safety lessons.

1. RUN and hide when someone couples or uncouples an air hose.

2. RUN and hide when someone starts a power tool.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave, I'm just trying to stupidvise your new shop construction. I know you need all the help you can get. lol

Mafe, If you were as scared of thunder as Dex is, you would not even notice the router. lol

devann, smart dog. She has all her bases covered that way. One safety rule is easy to remember. lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that's what my ex said too
'you need all the help you can get'

knowing you 
is sure better 
than a shrink

and the price is right


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

naa nothing to be scared of ….. err…. deffently have to be scared I just hear its Thor 
racing with hes new Chariot and that he got a new handle on his Battle hammer 
yep deffently a reason to hide

Dennis


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Wish that stuff would come here. We really need it.

Rand, I'm 7 miles from the Red.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Cute….


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

smart dog he knows when to take cover there was thunder in those clods


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Gary, Are you still in your drought? This one was almost all lightening and very little rain. I'm 1600miles from the Red. cluck cluck cluck lol

Dave, the shrink bill is in the mail. lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i like shrinking bills

the smaller 
the better

the check 
may fall through the cracks
at the post office

watch for it in a couple of years
when they close the PO down
and sweep the floor

and make a mc donalds out of the building


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Rand, amost 30" now. I can't remember the last time we had a real rain. My pond looks like a puddle. No hay to cut. Even trees are dying


----------

